# Played with the TIG, and new plasma



## Aukai (May 7, 2018)

Yesterday I was trying to get my TIG machine running, but ran into problems. Since I know nothing about TIG, and this machine, it was burning tungsten rods. After a bunch of online communicating, and trying different things, it seems that there is an error code showing, and the polarity switch is messed up. There are no positive clicks switching, and I was not able to get it to select the - setting. Talked to Miller this morning, and ordered another switch. If I'm reading the machine correctly it is an 07 model 40 hrs arc time 850 cycles, hope that is not a lot.


This mornings project is to play with the new 45 XP plasma cutter . I have a scrap, odd shaped 1/2" steel plate, and I want to make a plate to hammer on for the welding table. At least there was 1 factory edge, but the plate is a bit rusty. There are some things I learned about this process. One, setup your long cut, and how to position yourself before cutting, which I did. I did however find that sitting on a shop creeper stool, and bending over all the way caused some breathing difficulties with the stomach in the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The 1/2" plate was a breeze for the machine the operator has got to refine his skills. The rust was cut down, and the tip is supposed to slide flush, but was hanging up going a bit herky jerky. There are two more modes I need to play with, gouging, cutting off bolts, and also taking out old welds without hurting the base metal, if done right. there is also marking, in the low 10 amp setting you can write numbers, or letters for identification.
Today's fun.... and wood burns even soaked down with water.


----------



## Z2V (May 7, 2018)

Hope you get the tig figured out soon and get some practice time in. 
Those plasma cutters are the cat’s meow. I gave mine to my brother because I wasn’t using it. Now he’s not using it so I think I might ask for it back.


----------

